# Putting dhcpd and named into a jail



## dvl@ (Aug 18, 2013)

Today I moved my DHCP server and one of my DNS servers into a jail.

http://dan.langille.org/2013/08/18/creating-a-freebsd-jail-to-run-dhcp-and-dns/

I did not chroot either process within the jail.

Comments welcome.


----------

